# Chocolate Brown Swordtail?



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

I was recently at a small local fish store and saw some swordtails that a hobbyist had sold to them. They were a solid chocolatey brown that I had never seen before. I searched the internet with no matches at all. The nearest color fish I could find wasn't quite correct as it's too orange but I've attached it anyway. Have any of you seen a chocolate sword before. I have a feeling they are just not popular.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Never seen one but love the color.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Handsome.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice color...more subtle and elegant than some other swordtails I've seen


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool color.


----------



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

I did a photoshop to better show what these swords looked like. Thanks for the comments. I may have to go get these since no one seems to have seen them before. I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice looking fish


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice fresh look for a swordtail!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've recently seen nice hybrid sailfin mollies in that colour. They've been in shops here once or twice in the last year or so, at really cheap prices for a new form. They were the exact colour of those swords, something I find strange. It's weird to have the same colour mutation appear in fish derived from two very different species at the same time.


----------



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

navigator black said:


> I've recently seen nice hybrid sailfin mollies in that colour. They've been in shops here once or twice in the last year or so, at really cheap prices for a new form. They were the exact colour of those swords, something I find strange. It's weird to have the same colour mutation appear in fish derived from two very different species at the same time.


That is odd, but these were definitely swordtail bodied, and there were long sworded males. I'll try to find the story behind these when I visit the store again.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Look closely to see how evenly the brown is distributed. It could be a colour mutation, but there is a lot of commercial dyeing of fish going on now. That looks too even to be a dye job, but I'm wishing I had picked up those mollies just to see how they held the colour with time. That's a very fancy, inbred form of swordtail - really removed from the natural species, and it's weird that such a desirable mutation would show up out of the blue on such a form. Maybe, but on wild swords, you see green, bright yellow, blue, silver and black. I've never even seen a spot of brown...
I hope someone joins in who might be a breeder of fancy form livebearers. maybe there's a story behind it.


----------



## pam916 (May 3, 2010)

I have never seen this color before.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

very nice! I breed swordtails. Thats a good looking fish. I've beensuprised what comes from them.I don't seperate my swords in paticular.They are in 180 and I retrieve the babies right from there. The sword fry will come out all sorts of colors.My large orange females are 50% black orange fry,30% orange and other 20% could be anything .I have kio colored 1/2 white/orange with black mixin ,multi mixed recently found albino fry( my first). I've never owned albino before.I have many colors mixing at will and am just fasinated almost every month with something different.Like I said I get kio fry but no kio for over 8 months(they never bred true). Suddenly here they are I get 4-5 kio fry for every 50 babies I pull. I have never seen brown.What a nice looking fish .Nice picture of kio with black in gallery (my stuff male calico sword). What would you callit?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I have never seen that colour before, and I love the chocolate colour. I am going to start looking for some of those up here. Put my feelers out there. Well I want some chocolate angels too. The chocolate colour is getting up there, close to my favourite blues....LOL


----------

